# Keltie helps in the garden!



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Thought I'd share a few photos of Keltie 'helping' out replanting one of my pots! 1st puppy training session tonight, can't come a moment too soon methinks..........!!!! And there I was thinking I was going to be bringing along a gorgeous clean cute little girl, not a bearded little devil.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH ADORABLE! yup that is how my little Lady 'helps' out too


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha love the mud beard


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I have a digging monster too. Lovely pics


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Ha ha, this is exactly what Biscuit does - we used to have a beautiful garden until The Beast arrived  She LOVES digging!

Hope the puppy class is great - we have got our first one on Sunday afternoon. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Keltie .. you have got a muddy face sweetie .... and your beautiful coat is getting all dirty :S

Mummy it may be bath time .. lovely pics xxx


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol! Great pictures! I've given up on ever hoping to have a 'clean cute little girl' - my two are mud mosters and just love digging! 

Keltie is very cute clean AND muddy! Enjoy puppy class


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL! Love this! I love the middle picture....'What mom?!'


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah she still looks lovely, she's only helping lol x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha oh the joys of owning a mud loving cockapoo lol x


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Cris said:


> Thought I'd share a few photos of Keltie 'helping' out replanting one of my pots! 1st puppy training session tonight, can't come a moment too soon methinks..........!!!! And there I was thinking I was going to be bringing along a gorgeous clean cute little girl, not a bearded little devil.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah, she looks just like Isla!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yup mines a digger too. Her lovely white beard is always a shade of brown


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So cute. Betty digs too. Do they grow out of it? Garden starting to look like the moon crater


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Such a cute picture. Izzy did grow out of digging but still rummages in the bark chippings and takes every opportunity to steal a flower pot and charge around the garden at top speed with it!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Wot is it with cockapoos and mud???!!!!


----------

